# Just back to say Hello!



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

It has been awhile gang and I thought I would drop a note to say hello.

I have been quite busy this year and my busiest time of year is just ahead of me. Therefor I likely will be gone again for some time.

Some Updates...
Daisy is still with us. The vet said it's cancer but she is still getting along. We had the option to put her down but decided against it. Six months later she's still here and really doing rather well. She is slow... however slow is better than not at all. 

Amber is bored. We have not trained much at all this year and she would like something more than a little hand thrown mark in the yard.

Pebbles is now nine months old. We have decided to sell her. My heart aches over it as I really like her. However she is quite small (less than 50 pounds) and not likely to get much bigger. Her size will not lend itself to big time field work so I have decided to sell her as a family/hunting dog. Right now we are going through force fetch and had a little break through today.

My oldest girl made the JV volleyball team as a freshman. Cool.
My middle girl is doing some cheerleading and really likes it. Cool.
My littlest girl is just being a pain to her older sisters and waiting for some fall sports to start.

Hope all of you are doing well!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome back. Glad to hear that Daisy is hanging in there despite the diagnosis. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

If you have time ever, I would love to see a photo of Amber. I love hearing about her. She is a Bart daughter, right? I am really sorry about Daisy's cancer.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey Randy, good to hear from you!! It's terrible when life interferes with your dogs, isn't it 
Don't be a stranger, even if you only pop in to say hi every now and again.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks guys.
Elia just got the word that Pebbles is going to be sold.... we got tears here. Dad is a meanie today.

Randy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome back,

I am so sorry about Daisy's cancer but hopefully she will be around a long time even if she moves slowly. Sad about Pebbles being sold but it sounds like you are doing what is best for her and you. But hopefully Elia will not be sad long.


----------

